

Ask HN: How do you get a Masters - abhididdigi

Hey all,<p>I right now live in New Jersey, Unites States. I work in a start up by the night and a day job at an MNC. 
I want to now pursue my Masters. Do any of you pursue your Masters while working? If so, do any of you know any good colleges that support this format?<p>Thanks for all the time.
======
tjr
Numerous schools offer online master's degree programs that you can complete
part-time. If you live near a good graduate school, going in person may be
more rewarding, but otherwise, a part-time online program is perhaps the best
way to work it into your existing schedule.

I've had some good experience with the online education program at the
University of Illinois, but where to look depends on your area of study.

~~~
abhididdigi
Thanks!

------
GFischer
I got my Master's degree while working, but only a day job (and it was a
business degree, not a C.S. one).

Are you sure you can fit the time requirements into your schedule?

~~~
abhididdigi
Hey, thanks for the comment. If I can find a good college, I am planning to
stop working on the startup and do my Masters.

Where did you get the Business Degree from?

~~~
GFischer
A local university where I live (Universidad ORT Uruguay).

It did take quite a lot of time and the coursework was hard, that's why I
thought it's not compatible with 2 jobs.

The online degrees tjr recommends sound like a decent idea, but I got a lot of
value (and some new friends :) ) out of interacting with my classmates and
teachers, plus it does expand your network considerably.

